# Sarms S-4



## CEM Store (Sep 21, 2012)

S4 sounds too good to be true ? but it isn?t. The trick is that S4 is very difficult to manufacture, thus hard to find in a quality form. Our S4 is manufactured to the highest standard, allowing for the highest bioavailibility. Its made to 99% purity and dosed appropriately to ensure a true 50mg/ml dosage.

What is a SARM anyway?

A SARM (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulator) selectively binds to androgen receptors, allowing it to exert the benefits of an androgen in the absence of many of the undesired effects. To better understand this, one must look at a traditional androgen ? which binds in indiscriminately to androgen receptors. The primary example of a traditional androgen would be testosterone. Testosterone is non selective in its binding activity (it will bind to androgen receptors anywhere), so all the effects an androgen will exert would be observed in your research. Some examples of this would be testicular atrophy, hpta ?shut down?, decrease in bone mineral density, etc.

S4 , on the other hand , primarily (selectively) binds to androgen receptors in muscle tissue , allowing for increases in muscle mass and decreases in body fat comparable to a traditional androgen (testosterone), without the other effects mentioned above being observed. Its gets better. While S4 when manufactured properly is highly bioavaiable when taken orally, the traditional liver toxicity associated with oral steroids will not be observed.


Refs:
Gao W, Kim J, Dalton JT. Pharmacokinetics and pharmacodynamics of nonsteroidal androgen receptor ligands. Pharmaceutical Research. 2006 Aug;23(8):1641-58.

Yin D, Gao W, Kearbey JD, Xu H, Chung K, He Y, Marhefka CA, Veverka KA, Miller DD, Dalton JT. Pharmacodynamics of selective androgen receptor modulators. Journal of Pharmacology and Experimental Therapeutics. 2003 Mar;304(3):1334-40


Check it out Liquid S4 30mL 50mg/mL


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 26, 2012)

Research it........


----------



## Walnutz (Sep 28, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> Research it........


I will..........


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 28, 2012)

The question is: comparing to testosterone results, S4 is weaker or stronger, and how much?


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Sep 29, 2012)

I've tried ostarine (osta-rx), and the gains were comparable to a very mild test cycle. (I'd say equivocal to 250 mg/week). Decent strength gains (10-20 lbs on lifts) and I'd say 5 lbs. Difficult to say since weight fluctuates dramatically for me.

Its nothing mind blowing, but it should be stronger than S-4, and probably would work best over the course of 2-3 months cycle.
I've heard of it causing mild supression, but nonetheless- I can see it being a very viable PCT solution for coming off a heavy cycle. (nolva/clomid/ostarine)

It could help you hold on to alot more muscle mass and strength post cycle, while your test levels are being brought back up.


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 15, 2012)

Bump for more research....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 15, 2012)

I have used it during pct with pretty fair results.  S-4, igf, clomid and clen has been a pretty consistant pct protocol for me for the last couple of years. It's mild but it keeps the pump going gives you some gym motivation...
Careful at night when you get up to piss. It's hard to explain but you will know it when you see it or don't see it depending on how you "look" at it.


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 16, 2012)

Keep it at the top.....


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 19, 2012)

Click here to get your quality SARMs S4


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 20, 2012)

Go here >> Sarms S4


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 21, 2012)

Interesting research chem......


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 22, 2012)

Good info here for a quick read


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 2, 2012)

Great research product >> Sarms S4


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 6, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> S4 sounds too good to be true ? but it isn?t. The trick is that S4 is very difficult to manufacture, thus hard to find in a quality form. Our S4 is manufactured to the highest standard, allowing for the highest bioavailibility. Its made to 99% purity and dosed appropriately to ensure a true 50mg/ml dosage.
> 
> What is a SARM anyway?
> 
> ...


Read about it ^^^



CEM Store said:


> Great research product >> Sarms S4


Then research it ^^^


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 7, 2012)

Bump for a truly astounding compound !


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 13, 2012)

bump for research....


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 10, 2012)

Keep on researching and learning.


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 12, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> S4 sounds too good to be true ? but it isn?t. The trick is that S4 is very difficult to manufacture, thus hard to find in a quality form. Our S4 is manufactured to the highest standard, allowing for the highest bioavailibility. Its made to 99% purity and dosed appropriately to ensure a true 50mg/ml dosage.
> 
> What is a SARM anyway?
> 
> ...



Incredible product ^^


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 13, 2012)

Interesting research product.


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 30, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> S4 sounds too good to be true ? but it isn?t. The trick is that S4 is very difficult to manufacture, thus hard to find in a quality form. Our S4 is manufactured to the highest standard, allowing for the highest bioavailibility. Its made to 99% purity and dosed appropriately to ensure a true 50mg/ml dosage.
> 
> What is a SARM anyway?
> 
> ...



Research it ^^


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 7, 2013)

Sign up for our newsletter to get the latest product articles, sales and promotions.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 11, 2013)

Follow us on twitter @cemproducts to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles.


----------



## CrazyTod (Jul 29, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I have used it during pct with pretty fair results.  S-4, igf, clomid and clen has been a pretty consistant pct protocol for me for the last couple of years. It's mild but it keeps the pump going gives you some gym motivation...
> Careful at night when you get up to piss. It's hard to explain but you will know it when you see it or don't see it depending on how you "look" at it.




Have you used it with igf1 on or off cycle cycle?  have you used igf1 des?  
Just curious since I am looking at a couple things for my next run.  

thanks.


----------

